# Please help me identify this melody



## mrboro (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi!

As the title says I'd like some help identifying a classical piece...
If my memory serves correctly it's something I used to play 10+ years ago when I was a part of a guitar orchestra. Just heard it and it's making me nuts that I can't remember!

What I'm thinking of is the melody of the first 25 seconds of this track:





Anyone got any clues?

Thanks in advance!

//Boro


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Gabriel Fauré - Pavane in F-sharp minor, Op. 50.


----------

